# help choose bindings



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*Are you sure?*

Why are those the two you have narrowed it down to? What kind of riding do you do? I assume some park since you've got a revolver.


----------



## alkz (Mar 7, 2011)

yes i do ride park probably 30 to 40 percent of the time...currently riding on 09 k2 autos
ive also looked at the flux rk but think they might be too soft for my liking. ive also heard good things about 390 boss' but am having trouble tracking one down that wont break the bank after shipping and taxes


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/38975-fs-t-2010-rome-390-slasher.html

I have a pair of used 2010 Rome 390's up for sale/trade if your interested... wouldn't break the bank at all.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TT30's for 40% park. Better would be M9's, Rome 390's, or Raiden Zero's.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

For optimized board feel and performance I'd go with these:










It's better than Burton's EST system


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Better at busting knees and heels...

hooks actually do something now that they've gotten them stiff enough. Rock em on the inside.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Dioxin01 said:


> For optimized board feel and performance I'd go with these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, my knees ache just looking at those.


----------



## alkz (Mar 7, 2011)

are the regular rome 390 worth it compared to the boss'


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

the main difference is the boss' have the canted floorbed. this means instead of riding on a flat baseplate like 99.9% of most bindings, you can angle the footbed to your liking which will make for a more "comfortable" ride. 

I will offer my 390's for 100 shipped, I think it's a pretty fair price considering the colorway I have is somewhat rare, and the only place that has them is charging 140. your decision though! 

I really think you will be happy with any rome binding, they make a solid product and customer service is awesome. They will send you whatever you need - no questions asked.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought 390 Boss's because I wanted to see if the canted footbeds made a difference. I'm going out in a couple of weeks again and I'll compare 0 degrees to 3.5 and see if I notice a difference. Here's what I can say so far:

1. I hear they're great if you have knee issues. I don't, but certainly didn't develop any while riding (I tried the 2deg and 3.5deg on Saturday).
2. They allow you to widen your stance more comfortably. This I can say is definitely true. I set up my Evo stance at least 1" wider than my Element (both are 158cm) and felt equally comfortable, yet I can be more stable and turn more quickly on the Evo, also felt more comfortable landing jumps. Now, part of that is due to different sidecut, camber profiles, stiffness etc. but those are my observations.

With or without canting, the Boss is a great mid-flex binding, go for it. If I didn't have the money to burn on the Boss's I would have gladly gotten last year's for cheap. I have '10 Targas on my Element (no canting) and don't plan on trading in for new ones.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Qball said:


> Jesus, my knees ache just looking at those.


They look more like a wrestlers head gear than bindings lol


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

mwl001 said:


> I bought 390 Boss's because I wanted to see if the canted footbeds made a difference. I'm going out in a couple of weeks again and I'll compare 0 degrees to 3.5 and see if I notice a difference. Here's what I can say so far:
> 
> 1. I hear they're great if you have knee issues. I don't, but certainly didn't develop any while riding (I tried the 2deg and 3.5deg on Saturday).
> 2. They allow you to widen your stance more comfortably. This I can say is definitely true. I set up my Evo stance at least 1" wider than my Element (both are 158cm) and felt equally comfortable, yet I can be more stable and turn more quickly on the Evo, also felt more comfortable landing jumps. Now, part of that is due to different sidecut, camber profiles, stiffness etc. but those are my observations.
> ...



good choice. I just put some CO2 on my SL and would never of thought of it but it was the nicest ride of the year. SUper stiff but board bindings combo felt the most stable


----------



## j3n5 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dioxin01 said:


> For optimized board feel and performance I'd go with these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Back in -95 Ride with their Baseless-bindings were the shit! I remember i had a pink Ride RJ (Russell Winfield & Jake Blattner) in 150 with flat nose and tail. That board had jibbing attitude!

Still got a Liquid 140 from that year with the same baseless bindings..


----------

